# How many of you had a very faint (almost invisible) faint line that was a true BFP?



## mypitsthelife

I'm posting here because you ladies would know best! I took a FRER today using second morning urine and though i seen something so I took the test apart and I really think I had an almost invisible second line there - it looked slightly colored pink definitely was not gray or see through but this is looking at it in good lighting and at different angles. af is due tomorrow and I got a clear BFN two days ago on FRER

So did anyones almost invisible had to take the test apart and look at 100 different angles and still weren't sure turn into their BFP?

Thanks girls! and congrats for all your BFP's!


----------



## JoulesRulez

If the line is there, it is there, no matter how faint!


----------



## leahtaba

i had that happen and it turned out i wasn't pregnant, this time, my very first was faint but it was there alright, clearer than the false pos. Although its hard the only thing you can do is retest in a few days with FMU. good luck!


----------



## cassarita

I had one once. It ended up being a flase postive.


----------



## Jslyn9996

With my first test I had to look soo hard to see that line!


----------



## daydreaming22

I had those every month! Pregnant and not- You shouldnt take the test apart because the antibody strip becomes visible. You will see a BFP, no matter how faint, without taking it apart. I got my 1st + at 10 DPO and it was super faint, could have been an evap...but a true bfp will get darker as the days go by. Just retest in a day or 2, if you can see a pink line WITHOUT taking it apart that you have a bfp. Also, the testing section is great for these questions!


----------



## akerie

I did, when I first tested it was so freaking faint I was the only that could see it my OH thought I was seeing things actually he made me feel like I was going "MAD", I tested everyday day and on the third day I had a definite line, so don't give up. I wish you all the best and I hope that this is indeed your BFP...


----------



## sassymrsbee

I'm glad you asked this!! I tested at 8 dpo and my line was soooo faint my mom, my friend, and my sister all had to help me verify it was real!! My husband wouldnt even believe it until the line got darker. We were literally putting the tests(I took 3 the first day) against a white piece of paper to try and see the line better. It got darker after about 4 days, then it was so dark it was almost black! 
Trust me, a line is a line!! You are pregnant!


----------



## Faythe

Got a very faint, almost not there positive on an IC at 10dpo. And then a very obvious BFP on a FRER at 11dpo.

Shouldn't take tests apart as you'll always see the antibody strip.


----------



## Junebird

I had a super super faint line that I didn't believe at first either! I got this two days in a row (12 and 13 dpo) - ended up taking a digital and got "pregnant" right away! Spare yourself the anxiety, wait a day and get a digital! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## momof2tobe

mine was almast invisible. When I first looked at it I didn't even notice it but then I started thinking "maybe". So I did 3 tests like this and all second lines were very faint. finally I went to the store and got the test that says either Pregnant or Not Pregnant. And it was Pregnant.


----------



## Indi84

I got this on a frer at about 10dpo me and my husband were holding it under the light and squinting and came to the conclusion there was nothing there and it was an evap. we saw 'something' but not enough. Anyway at 13dpo clear as day I got a :bfp: on a frer!


----------



## mypitsthelife

I have hope now! Its crazy what we do when we just want to see that BFP!


----------



## babygurl6688

hi i have been feeling pregnant since my period i have a list of things from cd 1 to today which is cd 19 i took a test last week cuz its hard waiting and testing is fun... but there was absilutely nothing on it i took one again tonight and cuz im soo thirsty and peeing soo much that my urin was diluted u can tell the colour was a very pail yellow.... so i took another test tonight and i have a very hard to nitice positve as well .... im not sure wether to pass it off as a negative for the time being but i will be testing again next week because i would be expecting my next period on the 31st but since i have been feeling prego though out regardless of the period i looked it up as my cycles are about 30 days apart and it said i would have concieved on the first of this month so really praying i get a stronger positive on my next test .... i have been using the dollar store cheapies but thinking im gonna pick up a first response as i trust that better then the dollar store tests.... but good luck to all baby dust to all


----------



## Kassy

Both my pregnancies started off with faint lines that you had to tilt in the sunlight to see, lol. I did test early though, I was three and a half/ four weeks both times I found out.

I also felt pregnant before I took the tests. My boobs would tingle and I don't get that at any other time in my life.


----------



## Calcifer

Got a BFN at 11DPo and then didn't test again till 16DPO where I got a very very faint BFP. Another faintish BFP at 20DPO was the last test I took... I believe I would have got a BFN testing on the day AF was due. I think everyone is different. The only way to know is to wait...


----------



## techheather

10 dpo I got two that were lines I thoght I could see. But then tossed them as Evaps. Did one later and was somewhat within time frame but 10 minutes out. It had a line. I posted here. No one (or not very many) saw it. Next am BFP. So don't lose hope. I thought I too was seeing things but really was


----------



## ajarvis

mine was barely visible. When I took a pic and posted online most people couldn't see it! But it was there BFP :)


----------



## nugget80

Tested 2 days before af on frer. Didnt see anything so went out and enjoyed a few drinks. Looked at test next day and there looked to be a barely visible evap but was oobviously way after time. 4 days later 1 day after af should have arrived I tested again and a nice obvious line and a bfp on digi... :)


----------



## xprincessx

this was mine at 9/10dpo. barely visible but was there and pink. next day unmistakable bfp. 

The line was also there before I took it out of the casing, just couldn't get a photo of it in the casing
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 251


----------



## HelloFaith

In December I got a faint positive line that was almost invisible and it turned out to be a false positive. This morning I decided to take another test and I again got a faint positive and I started bleeding a couple minutes afterwards. I’m having cramps and I’m not sure if I could still be pregnant or not.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi yeah I first tested on Saturday with a cheepie at 10DPO and thought at first it was negative. So took it over to the light at the window and I swear when I tilted it I cud see like a shadow. It was so so so faint like barly there. Showed my husband and he was like nope can't see it. 
So got some FRER and at 11DPO I got a strong positive. Did another cheepie and again got the weird shadow but seemed a teeny bit more noticible and didn't need tilting. 
Then Monday 12DPO very strong on FRER and the cheepy actually showed a pink line was so so faint but definitely a pink line. 

13DPO took last FRER and test line darker than the control line and it came up in seconds. Tried a cheepie again ( I have loads) and I'm a POASA haha. Anyway the line on cheepy a little darker but still faint. 

Yesterday day AF was due and 14DPO 
Did another cheepie and got another faint pink line. Did a CB digi and said pregnant 1-2 
Today I am 15 DPO and the lines on the cheepies are finally starting to get much stronger. 
This is mine today 

This is the darkest I've had so far in this brand and these are the tests that started as just shadows with no colour. I new I cud see that shadow on Saturday and it was the start of a BFP. 
I'll add the FRER baring in mind I was 11DPO when I did the first one. At 8DPO if u have a faint line that comes up within the time limit. No matter how faint that line is you are pregnant. 
HCG doubles every so many days think 38 hours but not sure so it can take tests a while to get dark. Plus if you have a long cycle length that will effect the result because you may not get a positive untill ure 11 12 or 13 DPO. So don't lose hope ladies. 
These are my FRER tests


----------



## Marumi

With my second pregnancy. I even compared it to this one, which was much darker around the same time.


----------

